# Skeleton kit question



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Who makes the most killer looking styrene Skeleton kit on the market?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Airfix made a nice skeleton. I believe in 1/9th scale.

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Airfix kit was 1/6. Although its a very old kit (40 years) it hasn't been issued lately and can be kinda pricey. Renwal made a nice kit too. That is the same one sold more recently by Revell and is the same as the skeleton in the Skilcraft Visible Man (ex Renwal tooling) The Renwal kit is somewhere around 1/5 scale.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the Arfix skeleton has been reissued, you can pick on up for around £15 in the UK.. it is one of the best Brian..


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It`s Revell one I`m looking for.Just needed my memory jogged.Don`t really want to empty my wallet on a glow version though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180594588125


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the Arfix one isn't a 'Glow in the Dark' Brian, it's just suplied with a pot of glow paint!...lol, ive seen the Revell one - i think its bigger than the Airfix version..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally much prefer the Airfix skeleton. I've got heaps of 'em for conversions because they're a good size (1/6- 12" tall) and to my eye they have better detail than the Renwal/Revell/Skilcraft kit. The only thing they really need is the addition of the spinous processes and they're good to go.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the Airfix skeleton converted to a pirate....










Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Airfix kit sells for $35-$75 in the US which is outrageous. Hopefully it will be reissued. It was out maybe a decade ago.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!:freak:
They're about $16 over here but they're not too easy to find.
I bought a carton because I didn't want to run out of them when they became scarce. It seems that they only do small runs of them. 
I have an example of every issue. The original box is tiny compared to the last issue!

Chris.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I picked up "The Bones Book and Skeleton" at my local Borders Bookseller. Simply because of the cool looking skeleton model that was included. the skull will need some putty work to make it look right (it comes in three pieces:lower jaw, face, cranium).

It is made of a softer plastic, but should work great for dynamic poses and such.

http://www.borders.com/online/store/TitleDetail?sku=0761142185


----------



## iced_ink (Mar 6, 2011)

*airfix skeleton kit*

Hi there.I was searching for a 1/6scale skeleton kit and i found this site.
:wave:Just registered actually.

I need one very badly.

Btw, i just got into 1/6 figures.and nice pirate Auroranut!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> This is the Airfix skeleton converted to a pirate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what became of Blackbeard and his steering wheel base, it's a tragedy...!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent work Bro! I just got a good deal on 2 skellies & plan on bashing a new Forgotten Prisoner & Alex Ross`s Deadman.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

try to find a little snap together thing marketed under the name 'box o' bones". its a 1/6 scale snap together vinyl skeleton, completely poseable, and very anatomically accurate. it retails for about 5 bucks these days.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> I picked up "The Bones Book and Skeleton" at my local Borders Bookseller. Simply because of the cool looking skeleton model that was included. the skull will need some putty work to make it look right (it comes in three pieces:lower jaw, face, cranium).
> 
> It is made of a softer plastic, but should work great for dynamic poses and such.
> 
> http://www.borders.com/online/store/TitleDetail?sku=0761142185


Martin, would it be too much to ask for some pics of "bones"? I have a nephew in high school and I think this would be something I am going to have to help him with, but the skeleton needs to be pretty accurate. In other words not too toy-ish, you know, somthing a kid would pick up at the $1 store...you know, for a $1!

If you don't have the time nor the desire, no big deal, I understand completely!

hal9001-


----------

